# Logan Center rest



## CPL_Guimonster (Sep 7, 2017)

I am bidding on a center rest that is stamped AC-2190. my parts catalogue does not show it as an 11"
My 920 logan is 11"


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 8, 2017)

CPL,

None of the Logan catalogs that we have show an AC-2190,  Several show AC-290 as the steady rest for the Logan 11"


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 8, 2017)

AC-2190 is the part number for the base section of a Logan 12" steady rest. At least according to my book.


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you! I have contacted the seller,and cancelled my bid.I can get an 11" steady rest from Logan Actuator for the same price as the one on ebay(Plus the cost to modify).
I am tooling my machines,and right now not wanting to waste time and money on stuff that will sit waiting to be machined!


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 9, 2017)

OK.  The numbers now make sense.  But only because Atlas did the same thing.  I'm familiar with "The Atlas Way", and eBay sellers undoubtedly make the same mistakes with Logan accessories  that they almost always make with Atlas ones.  The steady rest that CPL had a bid on is actually an AC-2189.  For 12".

Ed, where did you find the drawing that you posted?


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 9, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> Ed, where did you find the drawing that you posted?


It is in the 255X manuals from Logan (screenshot because I finally was able to obtain a PDF version).


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 9, 2017)

OK.  You might look through the first few pages of each for a copyright notice.  If you find one, it wouldn't be proper to upload the entire file.


----------

